

Facebook scam post collects almost 100k shares 85k likes in ~19hours - stirlo
http://www.traveller.com.au/thousands-fooled-by-fake-qantas-firstclass-giveaway-on-facebook-1lzwj2

======
stirlo
Page is here - [https://www.facebook.com/pages/Qantas-
Airline/38377836514044...](https://www.facebook.com/pages/Qantas-
Airline/383778365140440)

I have reported the page, photo, and post yet likes still keep pouring in.
Facebook blocked me for spamming saying it was fake yet hasn't blocked the
page despite it obviously being fake. Very Disappointing.

